# RedPanda (ArcticFox) release for Ravage230



## VapingSquid (11/5/18)

The ArcticFox guys have done it again! The new RedPanda custom firmware for colour screens is out, and includes support for the Ravage230. 

Firmware: https://nfeteam.org/forum/forums/redpanda-releases/
NFE Tools (control suite): https://nfeteam.org/forum/forums/nfe-tools-releases/

I'm using it currently on my Ravage230 and it changes my feelings on the device completely. Love it!

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/5/18)

Thanks @jl10101 
Can we move this to the regulated mods subforum?


----------



## VapingSquid (16/5/18)

Absolutely, thanks!


Silver said:


> Thanks @jl10101
> Can we move this to the regulated mods subforum?



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

jl10101 said:


> Absolutely, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Thanks @jl10101 
It has been moved to "Regulated Devices"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

